# Bailey the cockapoo is growling



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

We have a cockapoo puppy, Bailey who is coming up to 11 weeks. He is the most adored little boy he is still waiting on his second injections but has done a puppy party at vets where he was very very shy and comes in the car on a lot of errands with us - I work from home and the kids play with him a lot when they get home from school. In the last couple of days he has started growling - it is not in a playful way. If he is lying chilling in his basket and is disturbed by one of the kids picking him up he does a low long growl - is this normal or any advice - I want to have a dog that grows up well mannered and that can play with the kids. With everything else he is gorgeous - already loves his lead plays beautifully and is very content and gets lots of attention, eats well just is quite shy around strangers and now growls


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Perhaps teach the children to leave him alone while sleeping? is there any reason they are being allowed to pick him up when he's relaxing/sleeping?


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes the kids are really good with him especially my teenager - she will lift him gently to put him in his crate and he gives a good deep growl I'm quite surprised as he's so young


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Bailey the Cockapoo said:


> We have a cockapoo puppy, Bailey who is coming up to 11 weeks. He is the most adored little boy he is still waiting on his second injections but has done a puppy party at vets where he was very very shy and comes in the car on a lot of errands with us - I work from home and the kids play with him a lot when they get home from school. In the last couple of days he has started growling - it is not in a playful way. If he is lying chilling in his basket and is disturbed by one of the kids picking him up he does a low long growl - is this normal or any advice - I want to have a dog that grows up well mannered and that can play with the kids. With everything else he is gorgeous - already loves his lead plays beautifully and is very content and gets lots of attention, eats well just is quite shy around strangers and now growls


Cockers can be stellar resource guarders and this pup may be genetically wired to do this, but a puppy should have a place where he can go and be guaranteed never to be disturbed so that he feels safe; a dog is not a toy but a companion whose need for rest, solitude etc should be respected


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

To be fair when I'm having a nice snooze and my OH disturbs me I give more than a warning growl  You mentioned his crate - I would make that his go to place and make sure the kids know they mustn't disturb him when he is in there.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm sure that if someone tried to lift you up when you were sleeping, you would probably, at the least say "Get Off".

That's what your puppy is saying.

It should be a firm rule with the children that they leave him alone when he's sleeping. They don't need to pick him up.


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

Ok thanks - I did say when he is lying chilling in his basket - very often he is awake and chewing on a toy or just relaxing and NOT asleep just relaxing - unfortunately he has to be disturbed at times he has to be taken outside for a wee before we go out or go to bed - I am still surprised that he would growl - I'll have a chat to our vet at the next puppy class - thanks - just an ad on - very sensible person lovely household there are no kids pestering or treating our little puppy like a toy so don't want to give that impression at all just looking for advice on the growling from a gorgeous puppy who we want to raise into a lovely dog - is it something to just ignore or is it a concern - This is our first dog


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Bailey the Cockapoo said:


> Ok thanks - I did say when he is lying chilling in his basket - very often he is awake and chewing on a toy or just relaxing and NOT asleep just relaxing - unfortunately he has to be disturbed at times he has to be taken outside for a wee before we go out or go to bed - I am still surprised that he would growl - I'll have a chat to our vet at the next puppy class - thanks


Then call him out of his bed first.............


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

I agree with what has been said. When he is sleeping or relaxing make sure he is left alone. If you need to move him for whatever reason then call him so he has chance to wake up and get up on his own accord. Make sure that he has a place that he can go where he is undisturbed (such as the crate). 

Out of interest, what is a puppy party?


----------



## Oldspot78 (Sep 15, 2016)

Our oldie is a nightmare to get up to go for her last wee but we have to get her all excited to get her out of her bed (even ringing the doorbell to get her up) I trust her 100% not to growl at me but she also trusts me 100% to not man handle her out of bed. It's not a criticism, she's our 3rd dog, you learn as you go


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

I hadn't heard of one before but we received an invite from our vet - it is a 4 week course run by our vet where your puppy socialises with other puppies to get them used to other dogs - the vet also talks to the group of new dog owners about food, housetraining etc - next week will be about socialising the dogs and I believe we are going to talk about deworming and fleas - really good especially for the kids - the vet spoke to each owner in the exam room with the puppy too and we asked questions and they gave advice like better not to put water with the pellets as dry is better for teeth etc ....


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

We will definitely call him from his bed first now thanks for advice - we thought we were disturbing him gently and quietly with a lovely strokes and ear rubs and tummy rubs - the kids talk to him and then lift which results in growling - I will get them to call him from now on


----------



## bogdog (Jan 1, 2014)

Sairy said:


> I agree with what has been said. When he is sleeping or relaxing make sure he is left alone. If you need to move him for whatever reason then call him so he has chance to wake up and get up on his own accord. Make sure that he has a place that he can go where he is undisturbed (such as the crate).
> 
> Out of interest, what is a puppy party?


I was at the vets, picking up my dog after she'd been hospitalized with pancreatitis and there was a puppy party in progress. Several puppies loose in a cramped space being terrorised by a little terrier.


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

bogdog said:


> I was at the vets, picking up my dog after she'd been hospitalized with pancreatitis and there was a puppy party in progress. Several puppies loose in a cramped space being terrorised by a little terrier.


Hmmm ... what a shame our puppies were all on leads with a sensible talk going on - the aim was to start them off getting used to other dogs and help new owners out with any questions or help they needed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As others have said, don't allow handling when he's on his bed or chilling. Puppies get very tired very easily so need lots of chilling time.

If your pup was shy at puppy party, just be careful that doesn't escalate into anxiety. Socialisation doesn't mean meeting and playing with every dog or human it meets as that can be overwhelming and counterproductive.

There is a useful poster on Wood Green animal shelter's website explaining signs of communication which we often miss, which might be helpful going forward.

www.woodgreen.org.uk

Canine ladder of communication


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Bailey the Cockapoo said:


> I am still surprised that he would growl -


Growling is communication. It's not 'aggression'. It's not a sign of a difficult dog. Or a dog who wants to 'make decisions'. Puppies will express their emotions with a growl (and an air snap) a lot younger than 11 weeks (in fact, whilst still with litter mates). A growl is a dog saying 'I am not comfortable with this'. It may be 'Go away I don't like/understand this'. When a growl is ignored (over ruled) then our dog is at risk of learning that humans don't listen and the communication may escalate. Then we get the 'my dog snapped at me'. It doesn't matter how silly it looks to us. Listen and look to see *why* your puppy is growling .......and then do things differently.

You mention your puppy was shy at the 'puppy party'. Do make sure that his anxiety isn't ignored and he isn't put into situations that he can't cope with .....

J


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bailey the Cockapoo said:


> I hadn't heard of one before but we received an invite from our vet - it is a 4 week course run by our vet where your puppy socialises with other puppies to get them used to other dogs - the vet also talks to the group of new dog owners about food, housetraining etc - next week will be about socialising the dogs and I believe we are going to talk about deworming and fleas - really good especially for the kids - the vet spoke to each owner in the exam room with the puppy too and we asked questions and they gave advice like better not to put water with the pellets *as dry is better for teeth etc* ....


Really? How clean do your teeth feel after you've eaten a few dry biscuits?
Puppy parties are something I'd avoid like the plague; it's usually puppies being left to jump all over each other in an uncontrolled way. The pushier ones get to intimidate the more timid. Socialisation should be done with calm, controlled dogs.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Burrowzig said:


> Really? How clean do your teeth feel after you've eaten a few dry biscuits?
> Puppy parties are something I'd avoid like the plague; it's usually puppies being left to jump all over each other in an uncontrolled way. The pushier ones get to intimidate the more timid. Socialisation should be done with calm, controlled dogs.


Have to say that hasn't been my experience at our vets. We've been to several over the years and they have always been well run. The last lot we went to with Indie didn't have all the pups off lead together at any stage, just a couple at a time and they were matched so not too boisterous a pup off with a shyer one. Each dog I've had from a pup and have taken to the classes has absolutely loved the vets, never reluctant to go in the building or the exam room, always happy to be handled by the vet or nurses and to be left there whereas the adult rescues who haven't been are noticeably more reluctant and anxious in the vets. I know some are badly run but if you can find a good one they are well worth it.


----------



## Bailey the Cockapoo (Apr 15, 2017)

I haven't been on here for some time but thought I would pop back in - makes me smile when I think how worried I was about Baileys behaviour - Bailey is almost 6 months now - he is a constant companion to our six year old patiently playing with her never a cross growl - she is often in his bed and he can often be found trying to sneak into hers lol cuddled constantly by her and seeking her out all the time. the two are inseparable - a lovely match and a gorgeous breed


----------

